# James White waived!



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47288/20070723/spurs_waive_james_white/


I wasn't expecting this. He seems to be NBA material and didn't play bad in his little chances with this team.


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Guess they're looking for more international players, hence the team slogan.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

THis kid needs to get on a loosing team where he can get minutes....I think with a little playing time he could be a rotation guy. Then land on a team that is going someplace.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, does he really suck that bad? I hope he gets a shot with another team, the guy needs to be in the NBA dunk contest


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I also think he looks good.
He's not just an athlete, he has a decent jumper..
And if Qyntel Woods can stick for multiple seasons, so should James White (plus I wanna see him in the dunk contest, dammit!)


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

> hence the team slogan


What is it?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

But he does get a ring right?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Reignman said:


> What is it?


the forum slogan here is "department of foreign affairs"



crazyfan said:


> But he does get a ring right?


yeah, he was on the playoff roster so he gets a ring (even if he was on the IL for the entire playoffs)


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

this is not surprising...james white is awful...he may very well be the most athletic person in the world...and i have seen video of him doing a between the legs dunk from the free throw line...insane...but he cant play basketball in the nba


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I disagree, I think he'd be fine in an uptempo system. He can shoot, he can run, he has decent court vision..
I don't think he'll ever be a starter, but I think he sticks in the NBA.
If anything, Seattle could pick him up when they move :biggrin: 
Help fill some seats (and the hole at SG)..


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> this is not surprising...james white is awful...he may very well be the most athletic person in the world...and i have seen video of him doing a between the legs dunk from the free throw line...insane...but he cant play basketball in the nba


Highly disagree.

There are reasons to keep him around. Some time should, and will pick him up. Somebody said it best, I think he could play quality minutes in an up tempo system as a rotation player.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

what does he do better than any 12th man on any team in the league except for jump??? he got by on his athleticism in high school and college, he cant in the nba...he doesnt do anything thats basketball related well


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> what does he do better than any 12th man on any team in the league except for jump??? he got by on his athleticism in high school and college, he cant in the nba...he doesnt do anything thats basketball related well


You said it yourself, his supreme athleticism. 

By being very athletic, logically, you should fit well in a up tempo style.

You're acting like the kid can just jump real high and that got him a scholarship and drafted. There's obviously more depth to the kid's game than you're letting on, since after all, he did get drafted. There are plenty of athletic freaks in the world, there's GOT to be something that separates him from the rest.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

GregOden said:


> You said it yourself, his supreme athleticism.
> 
> By being very athletic, logically, you should fit well in a up tempo style.
> 
> You're acting like the kid can just jump real high and that got him a scholarship and drafted. There's obviously more depth to the kid's game than you're letting on, since after all, he did get drafted. There are plenty of athletic freaks in the world, there's GOT to be something that separates him from the rest.



lets bring up good ol friend kedrick brown...who had almost every bit if not every bit of the athleticism that white has...brown was drafted in the lottery, white was drafted in the 2nd round...brown was a bum at basketball and got by on his athleticism until he hit the nba where it was clear he did not belong in the nba...he did get drafted, so what?? just because white was drafted doesnt mean that he belongs in the nba...his athleticism is not a reason for him to stay in the nba if he cannot play basketball


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> lets bring up good ol friend kedrick brown...who had almost every bit if not every bit of the athleticism that white has...brown was drafted in the lottery, white was drafted in the 2nd round...brown was a bum at basketball and got by on his athleticism until he hit the nba where it was clear he did not belong in the nba...he did get drafted, so what?? just because white was drafted doesnt mean that he belongs in the nba...his athleticism is not a reason for him to stay in the nba if he cannot play basketball


But the thing is... get this - he CAN play basketball. He wasn't in the ideal situation in terms of PT because he was on a championship team, but he's not terrible.

Actually, if you saw him play in college, he rarely ever dunked during games (notice his highlight clips all show stuff in dunk contests or something). He's a pretty versatile and unselfish player that has a lot of skills (shooting, driving, passing, etc.) - add that with great athleticism - and I think it's clear there's more than enough potential for a player with a role on a good team.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> Actually, if you saw him play in college, he rarely ever dunked during games (notice his highlight clips all show stuff in dunk contests or something).



Well, that's because he does have the upper body strength to dunk over big men unlike guys with similar athletism like Carter etc.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> lets bring up good ol friend kedrick brown...who had almost every bit if not every bit of the athleticism that white has...brown was drafted in the lottery, white was drafted in the 2nd round...brown was a bum at basketball and got by on his athleticism until he hit the nba where it was clear he did not belong in the nba...he did get drafted, so what?? just because white was drafted doesnt mean that he belongs in the nba...his athleticism is not a reason for him to stay in the nba if he cannot play basketball


There's no argueing with you, because you seem to have this idea in your head that you're ALWAYS right no matter what. If you look, you are the ONLY one in this thread saying he won't stay in the NBA. Maybe to you that looks like you're a trendsetter, and you just have more knowledge than all of us :worthy: 

But to me, and I'd have to assume everybody else, it just looks like you're wrong. You're about to find my ignore list, buddy.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

crazyfan said:


> Well, that's because he does have the upper body strength to dunk over big men unlike guys with similar athletism like Carter etc.


Great random assumption!

Got any proof to back it up?


----------

